
Trump threatens to cut UC Berkeley funds over Milo cancellation - rishabhd
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/trump-threatens-cut-uc-berkeley-funds-milo-cancellation-article-1.2962183
======
kafkaesq
This move actually has "Yuge" implications, when we consider the context:
apparently satisfied with his success in laying down his agenda in broad
strokes, as he did in the first few days after assuming power -- he's now
attempting to micromanage; or more simply stated, outright bully all
(perceived) opposition into submission -- at about the smallest scale the
federal government could possibly be concerned with. Which has always been one
of the defining characteristics of malignant autocrats (as opposed to arrogant
jerks who happen to find themselves in the seat of power) throughout history.

More context from the Daily Californian, FWIW:

[http://www.dailycal.org/2017/02/02/trump-condemns-uc-
berkele...](http://www.dailycal.org/2017/02/02/trump-condemns-uc-berkeley-
protests-threatens-federal-funding-cut/)

~~~
reddytowns
That's one way to spin it. I think he's more likely trying to get people to
notice that Berkeley students effectively suppressed Milo's freedom of speech.
By saying something controversial, it prevents the story from being buried so
quickly, as the leftist MSM loves to do.

~~~
kafkaesq
_I think he 's more likely trying to get people to notice that Berkeley
students effectively suppressed Milo's freedom of speech._

He isn't just "trying to get people to notice"; he's blatantly threatening to
cut off their very lifeblood if they don't jump up and do exactly what he says
at the snap of his fingers.

Do you see the distinction?

~~~
reddytowns
I don't see how you reached that conclusion.

He's written about this in his book. He exaggerates and says something
controversial in order to get people talking about things they'd otherwise
like to ignore. Why isn't this a possibility in your mind, here?

~~~
kafkaesq
He should stick to writing books (through ghostwriters) then. When issued from
the seat of power, statements such as these take on an entirely different
character. If he isn't aware (or doesn't appreciate the significance) of such
distinctions -- and how much real chaos, and pure and utter waste these, and
similar statements generate -- then clearly, this just isn't the right job for
him.

~~~
reddytowns
What "chaos" and what "waste" do these statements generate?

Here is a man fighting against nearly the entirety of the news media which
control the main communication channels. If he's not supposed to use
misdirection and hyperbole to fight back, how can he possibly expect to get
his side of the story out there?

~~~
kafkaesq
_If he 's not supposed to use misdirection and hyperbole to fight back, how
can he possibly expect to get his side of the story out there?_

Beats me. But at least we agree as to the basic nutshell description of his
standard communication technique.

------
MrZongle2
Previous thread, currently flagged for some reason:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13552197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13552197)

------
SixSigma
You mean "put the question in the public domain for discussion" :

"If U.C. Berkeley does not allow free speech and practices violence on
innocent people with a different point of view - NO FEDERAL FUNDS?"

